# Dukes of Hazzard



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

On DVD Tuesday YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I've got an autographed picture of Cooter.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

http://movies.go.com/movies/D/dukesofhazzard_2004/

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The movie won't be the same without Waylon Jennings as the narrator.

And anyone they have playing Bo and Luke Duke will be just as bad as when Troy and Vance took over the show.

Some great shows like this one are better off left alone.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The movie won't be the same without Waylon Jennings as the narrator.
> 
> And anyone they have playing Bo and Luke Duke will be just as bad as when Troy and Vance took over the show.
> 
> Some great shows like this one are better off left alone.


Yes, but Jessica Simpson


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd have prefered Katie Holmes myself. I like a few brains behind the pretty faces, and Jessica is lacking.


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

Season 2 of the Dukes of Hazzard now in stores.


----------

